# CPGear Photo Contest: November 2009



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Oct 2009)

Time to get back on track, and for once I'm actually starting a contest _a day early_! This month's theme is pretty wide open: Anything Military-esque. So upload your hero shots from Afghanistan, your souvenirs of your time training the Belize Coast Guard, or just you with your own personal gun collection.

As always, the winner gets a $80 CPGear gift certificate to entice participation.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc., except as noted above.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and views. If there is a tie, or other factors will be used.
The contest closes at midnight ET on November 30th, 2009, though ratings of existing may continue for a few days beyond that.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.
Photos must be original, or have permission from the original copyright holder.

Related links:


See Photo Contest Entries
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humorous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos that others enter! (Yes, you can even rate your own photo - once.) If anyone has any questions, just let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2009)

All,

As much as I love DirtyDog's photo, he'd probably feel better about winning if he had some competition!  Surely there are some more photos to go into the hat for this month's contest...

Dig out what you have and hit the upload form.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2009)

Two pictures so far... I'm sure we can coax out a few more!


----------



## gaspasser (23 Nov 2009)

One more for the masses.  Tried to go for my "hero" photo, but can't find it.

Vote away folks, I need a new pillow case  LOL  


... iper: or perhaps Matt could make me a CADPAT bagpipe cover.... 8)


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2009)

Das Technoviking added a Technophoto.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Nov 2009)

Yeah, now we're talking! Now all we need are some votes! 

http://milnet.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=16657


----------



## navymich (24 Nov 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yeah, now we're talking! Now all we need are some votes!
> 
> http://milnet.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=16657



Tried to vote, but I don't see the voting stars?  I haven't checked out a monthly photo contest for quite awhile, so I'm not sure if things have changed?


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2009)

Check to make sure that you're logged in there.  For some reason, even when you link from here, I find that you have to log in with your normal milnet.ca account and password.


----------



## navymich (24 Nov 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Check to make sure that you're logged in there.  For some reason, even when you link from here, I find that you have to log in with your normal milnet.ca account and password.



I tried that too and no luck.  It won't accept my usual password (which I know still works, because I've used it to log in today).  It's not a different password for the photo gallery is it?  I can't use the 'recover password' link because the email attached to my account is my work one.  Mike??


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Nov 2009)

It should be the same password as your forum account... if not, it might be your "old" forum password, if you changed it after creating the gallery account.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Nov 2009)

Let the games begin!!!!!

Giddy up!

dileas
tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Nov 2009)

C'mon folks,


Get in there and vote for me!!!







I would love to get one of these babies, so I can have a little LCF (look cool factor) as I strut my civvy ass around the various bases I work.






I would even add my name tag to it, so I feel like it's the old days....BTW I would also go with Olive Drab, for the Old school look.






ps, I have never won anything here....really not even an argument.....

dileas

tess


----------



## leroi (26 Nov 2009)

Tess, If you vote for me, I'll vote for you.  I never could resist voting for a man in a  iper: and that bashful dog picture won me over.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Nov 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Tess, If you vote for me, I'll vote for you.  I never could resist voting for a man in a  iper: and that bashful dog picture won me over.



Done,

I like the old soldier Picture!

dileas

tess


----------



## mariomike (26 Nov 2009)

I would vote for a Sergeant Piper, but I don't know how. Especially after watching "Tunes of Glory". ( "Ye can have a wee drink, laddie, but you're no here to get sick drunk like the rest of us!" ). That's the cutest little puppy I ever saw. He _knows_ he's been bad!


----------



## gaspasser (27 Nov 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> C'mon folks,
> 
> 
> Get in there and vote for me!!!
> ...


----------



## gaspasser (27 Nov 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Tess, If you vote for me, I'll vote for you.  I never could resist voting for a man in a  iper: and that bashful dog picture won me over.



Hmm, perhaps i should post a photo of me in my kilt from the band ??


----------



## leroi (28 Nov 2009)

BYT Driver, yes please post your picture!!! :nod:

We can never have enough pictures of men in kilts!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Nov 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> BYT Driver, yes please post your picture!!! :nod:
> 
> We can never have enough pictures of men in kilts!



Aha,

leroi, a woman in a kilt is much better!

dileas

tess


----------



## gaspasser (29 Nov 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Aha,
> 
> leroi, a woman in a kilt is much better!
> 
> ...



hear-hear!!!  True Scot Redheads are even better.


leroi..I shall see what I can do...they've yet to see fit to fit me for one at the band..should be later in January when I get my pipes too!!   iper:   I may have to steal my son's for a photo!!      ;-)


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2009)

So....(he says, checking the calendar)...it's December.


Who won?


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> So....(he says, checking the calendar)...it's December.
> Who won?



Once it became a BYT Dvr/Tess cross-dressing contest.....we all lost   :-X


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Dec 2009)

I always like to leave a few days for the stragglers to cast their votes... After all, there haven't been more than 4 voters so far!


----------



## Bass ackwards (1 Dec 2009)

Mike, maybe it's just me, but I'm not sure if I've managed to actually vote on those photos. 
Unless I missed it, there's no "vote for this one" button to click on. 
I did rate and even comment on my personal favourite (they're all good by the way).
Does that constitute a "vote" ?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2009)

Yep, rating is voting.


----------



## gaspasser (2 Dec 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Once it became a BYT Dvr/Tess cross-dressing contest.....we all lost   :-X


Hey, only real men look good in a kilt    ;-)


Sooo   op: who won  ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I always like to leave a few days for the stragglers to cast their votes... After all, there haven't been more than 4 voters so far!


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hey, only real men look good in a kilt    ;-)


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Dec 2009)

There you have it, folks: our winner.


Journeyman!


----------



## gaspasser (2 Dec 2009)

Okay, I stand corrected on that one  ...I was talking about REAL men can wear kilts!
Those are women...geesh, JM, always on my case like a bad tailgator!!!

  iper:
BTW, which bar is that ?  And I don't think those are real kilts but dresses made out of tartan.        ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Dec 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> And I don't think those are real kilts but dresses made out of tartan.        ;D


I see plaid, sporrans and legs.  Sounds like kilts to me! ;D


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> BTW, which bar is that ?



It's the Tilted Kilt -- a chain of pubs where "a cold beer never looked so good"  :nod:


----------



## gaspasser (2 Dec 2009)

Plaid, sporrans and legs of lassies tis nice!!!!  
iper: Och, but are they regimental  ???

Too bad those bars are all in the states, didn't see one in Canada.

Well...this thread took a turn...getting back on track..


WHO won the contest, Mike?  
 :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Too bad those bars are all in the states, didn't see one in Canada.


Conveniently enroute to assorted bike rallies   :nod:

Although I've heard they're opening one in Whitby, ON.


----------



## gaspasser (3 Dec 2009)

Hmmm, can't wait to see one up this way    ;D


So, it looks like army shots will take the trophy this time.  Looks like a tie with Tecknoviking and Dirtydog!  

 :crybaby:          next time, better kilt shots!!!  me with pipe!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Dec 2009)

Pffft,

Guns guns guns...

Arms were made for hugging folks!  What the hell happened to this new military, it's all gone knuckle dragging mongo on me!

Meh,

I still feel I have one, in spirit at least!!

dileas

tess


----------



## gaspasser (3 Dec 2009)

iper:
I'm with you tess!   too much army...not enough air..


----------



## Journeyman (4 Dec 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I still feel I have one, in spirit at least!!


I'm afraid to ask what you're talking about here   >


----------



## gaspasser (7 Dec 2009)

op:
Are we still at a standstill / draw over who won the contest?  
Next months should be who looks betting in a kilt!!!!!  ???
iper:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2009)

It's obvious we had some great entries this month, as we ended in a tie between Technoviking and DirtyDog:





Technoviking





DirtyDog

Looks like a split pot! Congratulations to both winners. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Dec 2009)

Thanks to all who voted for me!  Congrats, Dirty Dog!


----------



## leroi (12 Dec 2009)

Congrats guys, well done!!!


----------



## gaspasser (12 Dec 2009)

Nice shots guys..._even tho' there's no kilts_

     iper:


----------



## DirtyDog (12 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who voted for me!  Congrats, Dirty Dog!


Same to you!  Excellent pic.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Dec 2009)

War porn.

Pfft.

Congrats guys!! :dileas:

dileas

tess


----------

